# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Type A Machines Forum >  Series 1 3D Printer Info

## Eddie

More information on the Series 1 3D Printer by Type A Machines can be found at their website:  http://www.typeamachines.com/

----------

